# Just starting out MC



## SadDadwantstoSaveMarriage

My wife recently revealed that she was unhappy in marriage after being to her hometown for high school reunion, seems she felt like it showed her how unhappy she has been in our marriage. I was devastated, knew we had issues but felt we worked through them. I think she is having a little bit of a fling with an old high school friend she hasn't seen but this is more of a jealousy thing and I do not have reason to suspect she is in love with him or anything, but she texts him and she does not know I have seen and read some e-mails and texts to him. It can just be innocent fun but I HATE it.
anyhow once she said she was having problems with our relationship she started IC as did I but upon my insistence on MC, she spoke with her counselor who agreed MC made sence. I went to see her counselor once and am going today and we will start MC next week. we're both guardedly optimistic but have each kind of enjoyed the IC sessions and are ready to start MC.


----------



## SadDadwantstoSaveMarriage

I have not posted on here in months but just wanted to tell of how my individual and marriage counseling has done absolute WONDERS for my wife and I. As much as I thought I knew what the solution was to our troubles, and was in many ways, actually changing was much more difficult than I realized it would be.
My wife goes to her own IC once per week, me less often and MC visits are less often. I am on a mild anti-depressant Rx which is helpful, am back to normal workout schedule, loving life, have somewhat better and normal frequency sex. I want more and my wife understands that but is working on what is prohibiting her from enjoying it. 
Bottom line for those on this site for first time is that my marriage blew up and I've been in a bad state for about a year but luckily my wife and I are both commited to fixing problems and are on a good path to doing just that. Just NEVER give up. The solution is there is both partners are ready, willing and able to make changes. We all just need some help from time to time. Peace!


----------

